# EMERGENCY ... EMERGENCY



## nymickey (Feb 18, 2016)

Sorry to startle everyone !!!

I'm in the beginning of my 1st smoke and of course my so-called friend who knows what he is doing did NOT arrive at 6:30am as promised.

I put a 6lb Boston Butt on my modified Master Forge vertical smoker.

I'm trying to figure out how to use my Maverick 733 ... but that can wait for now.

Questions:  I see the cheap temperature gauge on the lid WAS in the smoke range, but now it has dropped to *LOW*. The amount of smoke has also decreased. I checked and there is still charcoal. I did the minion type of charcoal arrangement. How do I get the temp up again ???  open or close dampers ??

Also, how do I put more charcoal in later?  Do I have to lift off the whole body and put it in ?   Looks like it would be hard to do it through the door.

The meat is on the top rack ... should it have gone on the lower one ?

That's all the questions for now but I'm sure I'll have more ... even after reading and YouTubing all I could about this stuff.

Thanks Everyone !!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 18, 2016)

You need to get the pit temp probe on the Maverick in the smoker so you have an accurate measurement of the temp inside.

To raise the temp, the bottom vents need to be opened more, leave the top vent open all the way.

You control the temp by opening (raise) & closing (lower) the bottom vents.

I'm not familiar with your smoker, but if you can't get more charcoal in through the door, then yes you will have to lift off the body.

The top rack for the meat is fine.

Al


----------



## nymickey (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks Al

*Update* - meat is at 162* ...  *BUT*  smoker is at 549*   !!!

I know because I burnt my hands messing w/the probes.  I opened the vents on the top of the lid all the way as well as the door but it only came down to 486*  Should I take the whole lid off ???  And I was worried the temp would never get to 200*

I'll keep checking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 18, 2016)

Holy crap!

Shut all the bottom vents completely.

You may even have to shut the top vent also to choke off the oxygen to the fire.

Where did you put the pit probe, it should be on the grate by the meat.

Honestly, I have never seen a charcoal smoker capable of temps like that.

Al


----------



## nymickey (Feb 18, 2016)

I've shut all vents but its still at 425*

Maybe I put in too much charcoal.   The probe is connected to that clip which is clipped to the grate next to the meat.

I'm gonna go put ice cubes in the water pan.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 18, 2016)

Ice in the water pan sounds like a good idea!

Boy talk about learning how to smoke on the fly!

Well at least it's starting to come down. It takes a while for the temp to come down after a spike like that.

It may take a half hour to get back to normal.

Now the challenge is to not let it get too low.

When it gets down around 250, open the top vent back up.

It should start to stabilize then.

If it keeps falling then start opening the bottom vent a little at a time until it stabilizes.

Good luck!

Al


----------



## nymickey (Feb 18, 2016)

The meat is at 187*

Is that done?   Someone on the forum said 205* is the optimum temp.

Sorry to be such a whiner ... have had the smoker and the Maverick thermometer for 2 yrs so was finally tired of everyone breaking my .... chops about when was I going to do it and of course I have friends coming over for dinner tonite.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 18, 2016)

Keep it on until 205. At 205 you should be able to slide the bone right out. Or if yours is boneless a toothpick should go in with no resistance, like soft butter. Check it in several places. Your not being a whiner. When I started this smoking thing I was right in your shoes, and someday you will be helping someone just like we are helping you.

Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 18, 2016)

Well, how did it turn out?

Al


----------



## mummel (Feb 18, 2016)

Smoker was 549F???????  I assume it would spontaneously combust at that temp.  How did things turn out????


----------



## nymickey (Feb 18, 2016)

The meat is still reading 187*

The good news is the temp of the grill is 212*

Is that normal to stay at 187* for so long.


----------



## jayace (Feb 18, 2016)

Patience is your friend nymickey, however if its been at 187 for 3 hours I would double check the placement of the probe in your meat.  Relax, have a beer and enjoy the process. I know it can be stressful in the beginning but we've all been there like SmokinAl said. We have lots of time and for some, money, invested into this hobby and of course our pride is on the line so we don't want to mess it up.  This forum is awesome and the support is fantastic so lean on the group and we'll get you through it. 201 to 205 is ideal if you can wait it out. Make sure your smoker doesn't get too low, try and keep it between 225 and 250 to get you through today.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 18, 2016)

You Have received some good help from Al just be patient and it will work out there is what we call a stall point and it seems like it just satys at some temperature forever in your case 180. You get your beer and relax.


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 18, 2016)

Sound like you have had quite the challenge.  Don't forget to let us know how it comes out.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 18, 2016)

nymickey said:


> The meat is still reading 187*
> 
> The good news is the temp of the grill is 212*
> 
> Is that normal to stay at 187* for so long.


Yes it's normal!

Open up the bottom vent & try to get the temp up to 225 -250.

If you want to get it done sooner. Take it out & wrap it in foil with a couple of TBS of liquid, (apple juice is good or water will work).

Your really hanging in there, great job!

Al


----------



## nymickey (Feb 18, 2016)

It came out AWESOME !!!!

A lot of hard work but a lot of pride.

Even cost effective ... the local joints around her charge $9.99 lb. for pulled pork













20160218_182327.jpg



__ nymickey
__ Feb 18, 2016


















20160218_182413.jpg



__ nymickey
__ Feb 18, 2016


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 18, 2016)

Fun read...glad it all worked out. Butt looks great!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 19, 2016)

nymickey said:


> It came out AWESOME !!!!
> 
> A lot of hard work but a lot of pride.
> 
> ...


That's awesome!!

The butt looks perfect!!

Great looking bark!!

Points to you for hanging in there!!!


----------



## jayace (Feb 19, 2016)

Looks awesome, great job.


----------



## mummel (Feb 19, 2016)

Did you let it sit for ~1 hour in foil and towels in a cooler?  Helps to distribute the moisture.


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 19, 2016)

Nice job!  Looks like you got great bark on there.  Glad it turned out for you.Thumbs Up


----------



## bdskelly (Feb 20, 2016)

Whew! What a post and what a smoke. Man...   Happy it turned out well! b


----------



## 1967robg (Feb 20, 2016)

I just laughed out loud. Good post and good job! You'll get it man.


----------



## slider n copa (Feb 21, 2016)

That is really trial by fire, The reason it stayed at 187 is that the fat was actually melting away, I remember my first Brisket, I went into the same panic mode but kept reading scripts here and got thru it, Goid job it looks great


----------

